# Problem With Adobe Digital Editions While Using Windows 8



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know if using Windows 8 could be a problem or not with a download. It could even be my Firefox browser or something else. I tried downloading Adobe Digital Editions 3.0 since my old 2.0 no longer works. I received an APP crash error. I tried several times. I even tried downloading 2.0 again. Nothing works. I keep getting the same error message. I went to the Adobe Digital Editions forum and never received a reply. It looks like their forum is pretty much dead. Up until now I had not been experiencing any problems with downloading. Nothing else wrong with computer. I have excellent anti-virus and a few different anti-spyware programs. Always on top of the security situation.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to download it using IE?

Where are you downloading this from?

What error are you getting?


----------



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

Greetings

I tried downloading it with Firefox, Opera, and IE. Nothing works. Those darn people at ADE are totally unresponsive. I've read all sorts of complaints on the net about them. Lousy support period. I keep getting an error message "APP crash". I just now tried to open it again so I could get that error message and post the entire error message here. However, it won't do anything. Now I have to deal with that problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So you are not downloading the files directly from Adobe?


----------



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, I did download from Adobe Digital Editions page. Here's a copy of the problem I retrieved off of my computer:

Source
Adobe Digital Editions 3.0

Summary
APPCRASH

Date
‎7/‎25/‎2014 2:51 PM

Status
Not reported

Description
Stopped working
Faulting Application Path:	C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Digital Editions 3.0\DigitalEditions.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	DigitalEditions.exe
Application Version:	3.0.1.0
Application Timestamp:	535a4005
Fault Module Name:	KERNELBASE.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.2.9200.16864
Fault Module Timestamp:	531d2be6
Exception Code:	e053534f
Exception Offset:	00010f22
OS Version:	6.2.9200.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID:	1033


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's take a look at your system hardware specifications. Please follow this guide on how to get those specifications: 

How to find your system specifications | Tech Support Forum


----------



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

I read the directions. I will download the program (I have some of their other software. Good stuff.) tomorrow (Tuesday) and post it to you sometime during the day or early evening. I'm too tired at this time (11:21 p.m.) to do it and I don't want to mess up. Incidentally, it mentions I should furnish the make and model number of power supply. I hate to sound stupid, but where would that be located?
Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No worries. Take your time to do things, I am not going anywhere :smile:

If you are on a laptop ignore the PSU. However, if you are in a desktop the PSU will be located inside the case. It will typically have a model number right on either side of the PSU housing.


----------

